# The biggest predictor of weather you will be cheated on or not based off the womens self esteem the size of your dick and your face.



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

So i've read over 60 stories of women cheating on there partners and i've always wondered why they would trade a good partner who takes care of them for a abusive asshole at first i thought women were biologically wired to seek out abusive males but that makes no sense from an evolutionary perspective remember the whole point in evolution is reproduction and survival where our species differ is that both the males and the females invest the kids so both genders are actively interested in the benefits of the kids so this trope didn't make sense to me but then i read a page called ''the role phyical attractiveness plays on dating.'' The women in this post seemed to be very happy with her husband yet she was still inclined towards cheating why ? cause she never had any spark there like your relationship is fixable some what if she had a slight spark from the start but if she had no spark she just won't get sexually aroused no matter how much you try. This is what we men confuse for as dark triad but often times it's inverse women want good long term fathers but you need to have the most important thing the lower 3rd like jaw is law in 99 percent of cases thankfully it is the easier thing in a face to fix the hardest thing is the eye area.

Also another requirement this is a big 1 height is not an important factor nor is frame the biggest indicator apart from face is dick women want men with donkey dicks this is 1 of the harder things to fix unfortunately cause your penis has no bones so you can't just apply an osteotamy to your dick to move it anteriorly forward unlike other surgeries thankfully there is fat grafts which i want to abuse honestly.

But really the driving factor in cheating is always done to phyical attraction women who view themselves as more attractive to be more likely to cheat what keeps monogamy a float ? oxytocine beautiful feeling but it's a defense mechanism agaist cheating. But at the end of the day it's face and a donkey dick that attracts women height plays little in this equation.

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/...role-physical-attraction-in-your-relationship (Here is the post for reference)


@goat2x


This seems legit right ?


----------



## Deleted member 10413 (Oct 23, 2020)

How do LTRs even work. I feel like after a few years you have already done and said everything to/with the other person. Seems like it would get boring after awhile.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

Grimba said:


> How do LTRs even work. I feel like after a few years you have already done and said everything to/with the other person. Seems like it would get boring after awhile.




The chemical oxytocin keeps you interested those who cheat have an active ''excitive'' gene added to all this women already lust after lower 3rds that are tall and healthy


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> So i've read over 60 stories of women cheating on there partners and i've always wondered why they would trade a good partner who takes care of them for a abusive asshole at first i thought women were biologically wired to seek out abusive males but that makes no sense from an evolutionary perspective remember the whole point in evolution is reproduction and survival where our species differ is that both the males and the females invest the kids so both genders are actively interested in the benefits of the kids so this trope didn't make sense to me but then i read a page called ''the role phyical attractiveness plays on dating.'' The women in this post seemed to be very happy with her husband yet she was still inclined towards cheating why ? cause she never had any spark there like your relationship is fixable some what if she had a slight spark from the start but if she had no spark she just won't get sexually aroused no matter how much you try. This is what we men confuse for as dark triad but often times it's inverse women want good long term fathers but you need to have the most important thing the lower 3rd like jaw is law in 99 percent of cases thankfully it is the easier thing in a face to fix the hardest thing is the eye area.
> 
> Also another requirement this is a big 1 height is not an important factor nor is frame the biggest indicator apart from face is dick women want men with donkey dicks this is 1 of the harder things to fix unfortunately cause your penis has no bones so you can't just apply an osteotamy to your dick to move it anteriorly forward unlike other surgeries thankfully there is fat grafts which i want to abuse honestly.
> 
> ...


meh. dick is overrated, asked my gf about it. but it could be that she says that because she hasnt seen any other dick before. she did tell me she gets aroused by the size and the look of it (im 7,5 inch legit measured not those bs measurments), but it wasnt a big factor for choosing me. (we have had a LTR since 15 jfl now im almost 20)


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

fag112 said:


> meh. dick is overrated, asked my gf about it. but it could be that she says that because she hasnt seen any other dick before. she did tell me she gets aroused by the size and the look of it (im 7,5 inch legit measured not those bs measurments), but it wasnt a big factor for choosing me. (we have had a LTR since 15 jfl now im almost 20)




Hmmmm well it's very important tbqh i would argue it is the most important trait in attraction that and face


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Hmmmm well it's very important tbqh i would argue it is the most important trait in attraction that and face


thats the thing with average and below average guys, they focus on dick size too much because of porn. and seeing that most guys here almost never had sex they dont know wtf sex is like. its not like i put my shit in and the girl is instantly like 👁👄 👁 . its more like ''fuck that shit is big could you please make me wetter before putting it in?'' having big dick means SHIT. its all in ur mind. what would be the evolutionary advantage of having a big dick? not that much. I do agree that being below average is a looksmin but being large is pretty overrated imo


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 23, 2020)

Another dickpill


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 23, 2020)

fag112 said:


> thats the thing with average and below average guys, they focus on dick size too much because of porn. and seeing that most guys here almost never had sex they dont know wtf sex is like. its not like i put my shit in and the girl is instantly like 👁👄 👁 . its more like ''fuck that shit is big could you please make me wetter before putting it in?'' having big dick means SHIT. its all in ur mind. what would be the evolutionary advantage of having a big dick? not that much. I do agree that being below average is a looksmin but being large is pretty overrated imo


Whats ideal size tbh? 8 x 5?


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

fag112 said:


> thats the thing with average and below average guys, they focus on dick size too much because of porn. and seeing that most guys here almost never had sex they dont know wtf sex is like. its not like i put my shit in and the girl is instantly like 👁👄 👁 . its more like ''fuck that shit is big could you please make me wetter before putting it in?'' having big dick means SHIT. its all in ur mind. what would be the evolutionary advantage of having a big dick? not that much. I do agree that being below average is a looksmin but being large is pretty overrated imo




Why do you think women are into black guys ? bbc i don't even think the myth is true but the myth itself allows for more female interest


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Another dickpill




The final black pill


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> The final black pill


The dickpill will fuck any man's self esteem. Tbh that's why I think we are naturally insecure because of how much dick actually matters


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> The dickpill will fuck any man's self esteem. Tbh that's why I think we are naturally insecure because of how much dick actually matters




The donkey dick pill streaches back to the biblical times i mean christainty is like the only based faith i can think off i used to mock it but it agrees with so much of the black pill


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Why do you think women are into black guys ? bbc i don't even think the myth is true but the myth itself allows for more female interest


see? this is what i mean. if you dont have a big dick you dont understand that its not important. also, bbc is a meme, whites have bigger dicks. if u are average its good enough.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> The donkey dick pill streaches back to the biblical times i mean christainty is like the only based faith i can think off i used to mock it but it agrees with so much of the black pill


Our ancestors should have already weeded out dicklets by now. HUMANS should all have 8 inch dicks (or we will in the future)


----------



## sensen (Oct 23, 2020)

Honestly, I think dick is a whitepill. I have high tier normie friend with small dick who has massive body count and multiple ltr's through his life.

I do however feel most studies make dicks smaller as a cope though. I just can't believe average dick in West is 5 inches.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Our ancestors should have already weeded out dicklets by now. HUMANS should all have 8 inch dicks (or we will in the future)




But we wont live to see it atleast i won't i'm dying at 30


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> But we wont live to see it atleast i won't i'm dying at 30


It's gonna take hundreds of years minimum. Why will you die so soon?


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 23, 2020)

fag112 said:


> see? this is what i mean. if you dont have a big dick you dont understand that its not important. also, bbc is a meme, whites have bigger dicks. if u are average its good enough.


Tbh. It is definitely not a meme. At least in the mind of foids.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

sensen said:


> Honestly, I think dick is a whitepill. I have high tier normie friend with small dick who has massive body count and multiple ltr's through his life.
> 
> I do however feel most studies make dicks smaller as a cope though. I just can't believe average dick in West is 5 inches.




I can gurrantee you there is a chance he will get cheated on actually well he is higher tier normie probably not but if chad comes into the picture she will probably will


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> But we wont live to see it atleast i won't i'm dying at 30





Baldingman1998 said:


> It's gonna take hundreds of years minimum. Why will you die so soon?


No it won't happen tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 23, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Whats ideal size tbh? 8 x 5?


noo way to big man. legit 8 incher is fucking huge, i already struggle with 7.5 inch (even a half inch more is a pretty big difference tbh). only time i liked my dicksize is when im fucking doggy and u can feel the grip, ngl feels good.


----------



## sensen (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I can gurrantee you there is a chance he will get cheated on actually well he is higher tier normie probably not but if chad comes into the picture she will probably will


Lol probably, but he's also a cheating piece of garbage in relationships so I can't blame them. He brings it upon himself.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Tbh. It is definitely not a meme. At least in the mind of foids.




It's very legit i mean the BBC thing is a cope most black guys are not carrying horse cocks but myth is enough no population on average carries horse cocks the average is 5 inches to 6.3 inches but even the myth will help


----------



## bladeeout (Oct 23, 2020)

Grimba said:


> How do LTRs even work. I feel like after a few years you have already done and said everything to/with the other person. Seems like it would get boring after awhile.


If you’re the best she can get she’ll stay, if not the LTR ends. Normies and redditors try to complicate it but it’s really simple tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 23, 2020)

sensen said:


> Honestly, I think dick is a whitepill. I have high tier normie friend with small dick who has massive body count and multiple ltr's through his life.
> 
> I do however feel most studies make dicks smaller as a cope though. I just can't believe average dick in West is 5 inches.


it is. i dont see evidence that average dicks would be bigger? and why would they hide that shit? this clown world is created to shit on below average and average men jfl


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

sensen said:


> Lol probably, but he's also a cheating piece of garbage in relationships so I can't blame them. He brings it upon himself.




Bruhhhhh males who cheat are like the foid version of males i don't even consider them males tbqh


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 23, 2020)

fag112 said:


> noo way to big man. legit 8 incher is fucking huge, i already struggle with 7.5 inch (even a half inch more is a pretty big difference tbh). only time i liked my dicksize is when im fucking doggy and u can feel the grip, ngl feels good.


Cope @Vvvvxxxx goes balls deep at 8x8 and no girl complains


----------



## sensen (Oct 23, 2020)

fag112 said:


> noo way to big man. legit 8 incher is fucking huge, i already struggle with 7.5 inch (even a half inch more is a pretty big difference tbh). only time i liked my dicksize is when im fucking doggy and u can feel the grip, ngl feels good.


People saying 8 is ideal, again.. it's just cock envy fantasizing. I definitely wish I had more girth, but my length is a little over 7 and it's too long for some girls. I'd say 7 is probably perfect ideal of being long, high status but not too long to hurt


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 23, 2020)

sensen said:


> Honestly, I think dick is a whitepill. I have high tier normie friend with small dick who has massive body count and multiple ltr's through his life.
> 
> I do however feel most studies make dicks smaller as a cope though. I just can't believe average dick in West is 5 inches.


Same I think the real average is 6-7 inches and I'm on the smaller side


----------



## Deleted member 10413 (Oct 23, 2020)

Is there an evolutionary advantage to having a big penis?


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I can gurrantee you there is a chance he will get cheated on actually well he is higher tier normie probably not but if chad comes into the picture she will probably will


are you talking about me? ive never uploaded my pics on here


----------



## sensen (Oct 23, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Same I think the real average is 6-7 inches and in on the smaller side


Yeah, i'd say 5 3/4 to 6 for Whites. Problem is all these dicklet ethnics skewing the shit.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

fag112 said:


> are you talking about me? ive never uploaded my pics on here




No i'm talking about sensens high t normie freind


----------



## sensen (Oct 23, 2020)

Grimba said:


> Is there an evolutionary advantage to having a big penis?


Has to be. It's always been viewed as a status symbol, and men with the biggest dick would often rule the fertility cults in per Indo European Europe. Even if it's just foids being dumb and concluding "Big dick = more babies", which is entirely possible.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 23, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Cope @Vvvvxxxx goes balls deep at 8x8 and no girl complains


then he has no legit 8 inch


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 23, 2020)

sensen said:


> Has to be. It's always been viewed as a status symbol, and men with the biggest dick would often rule the fertility cults in per Indo European Europe. Even if it's just foids being dumb and concluding "Big dick = more babies", which is entirely possible.


in ancient times a small penis was preferred


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

sensen said:


> Has to be. It's always been viewed as a status symbol, and men with the biggest dick would often rule the fertility cults in per Indo European Europe. Even if it's just foids being dumb and concluding "Big dick = more babies", which is entirely possible.




Funny thing originally small dicks were preferred it changed as society and culture changed that's what i got from a recent study i don't have it on hand


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

fag112 said:


> in ancient times a small penis was preferred




Yeah however beauty has been consistent through out history it has never been arbitrary


----------



## sensen (Oct 23, 2020)

fag112 said:


> then he has no legit 8 inch


legit 8 inch is like 99th percentile. Based on what men have told me, 8 inch would be fucking average. Everyone thinks they got 8 inches.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 23, 2020)

fag112 said:


> then he has no legit 8 inch


He posted proofe


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Yeah however beauty has been consistent through out history it has never been arbitrary


It was never ideal to have small penis the Greeks were coping and couldn't handle the mog/dickpill


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> It was never ideal to have small penis the Greeks were coping and couldn't handle the mog/dickpill




The greeks were gods at coping ngl they used to think recessed faces was beautiful let that sink in


----------



## sensen (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Funny thing originally small dicks were preferred it changed as society and culture changed that's what i got from a recent study i don't have it on hand


I would say a small dick in Indo European myth sort of symbolized a man who puts fertility to the backburner for the Gods and more spiritual connection. I think that's why it seems through statues and stuff that it was the ideal, but there's just as much ancient art depicting giant dicks as there is small ones. Just the small ones were more prominent in Greco Roman art.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

sensen said:


> I would say a small dick in Indo European myth sort of symbolized a man who puts fertility to the backburner for the Gods and more spiritual connection. I think that's why it seems through statues and stuff that it was the ideal, but there's just as much ancient art depicting giant dicks as there is small ones. Just the small ones were more prominent in Greco Roman art.




Myths are inferred heavily the from the cultural context of the time period if they were putting small dicks on statues that can only be interpreted from the context of the ancient greeks so it had to have a cultural purpose as well imply greeks did prefer small dicks.


----------



## sensen (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Myths are inferred heavily the from the cultural context of the time period if they were putting small dicks on statues that can only be interpreted from the context of the ancient greeks so it had to have a cultural purpose as well imply greeks did prefer small dicks.


To be honest that's the modernist view of it. They also think Spartans had fag orgies on the battlefield. These people lie to you.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

sensen said:


> To be honest that's the modernist view of it. They also think Spartans had fag orgies on the battlefield. These people lie to you.




No it isn't you can't look at at a 15century text without undersanding the politics of that time period a lot of greek gods were based on political affilations for instance the ceasers were called gods in the ancient world alexander was called a reincarnation of god most of ancient reilgion focused less on truth and more on societal cohesion.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Oct 23, 2020)

fag112 said:


> meh. dick is overrated, asked my gf about it. but it could be that she says that because she hasnt seen any other dick before. she did tell me she gets aroused by the size and the look of it (im 7,5 inch legit measured not those bs measurments), but it wasnt a big factor for choosing me. (we have had a LTR since 15 jfl now im almost 20)



whats your MSEG (mid shaft erect girth)?


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Oct 23, 2020)

sensen said:


> People saying 8 is ideal, again.. it's just cock envy fantasizing. I definitely wish I had more girth, but my length is a little over 7 and it's too long for some girls. I'd say 7 is probably perfect ideal of being long, high status but not too long to hurt



Whats your MSEG (mid shaft erect girth)??


----------



## sensen (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> No it isn't you can't look at at a 15century text without undersanding the politics of that time period a lot of greek gods were based on political affilations for instance the ceasers were called gods in the ancient world alexander was called a reincarnation of god most of ancient reilgion focused less on truth and more on societal cohesion.



All Indo European societies had the same root Gods with different names. They may view someone like Alexander as something of an Avatar, or a Demigod, but never a legitimate God.

If someone viewed Alexander as a Demigod, I assure you it was because he conquered the known world, united the divided Greek city states, and was the mythological progenitor of man nations after him. Not because of political affiliations. What he did was God tier.


----------



## StoicSperg (Oct 23, 2020)

Grimba said:


> How do LTRs even work. I feel like after a few years you have already done and said everything to/with the other person. Seems like it would get boring after awhile.



This is one of the blessings of children (and the perk to having a ton of them). Things never get stale since you have more and more humans growing and experiencing their own lives, and you doing parental work with you wife and all that jazz. The relationship leaves so much a you and her focus and onto you her and your kids, which always keeps thing interesting, and there's new things you're experiencing with her.

You're exactly right that things get boring after a while if you just exist (not to mention fornicate), that's why I say a couple shouldn't go more than a year or so without getting married/getting engaged to marry. The get married, start having tons of kids, then life stays exciting.


----------



## xefo (Oct 23, 2020)

sensen said:


> Honestly, I think dick is a whitepill. I have high tier normie friend with small dick who has massive body count and multiple ltr's through his life.
> 
> I do however feel most studies make dicks smaller as a cope though. I just can't believe average dick in West is 5 inches.


how big is his cawk?


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Oct 23, 2020)

I have a 20.5 cm cock and i have been a loser with women all my life until i got big. Dick doesnt matter unless bitches know how big you have it. But if you dont fuck any foid in your group of friends/people from your work nobody will have that info, so its irrelevant.


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Oct 23, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Same I think the real average is 6-7 inches and I'm on the smaller side


Are u retarded.


----------



## ShineBright (Oct 23, 2020)

sensen said:


> legit 8 inch is like 99th percentile. Based on what men have told me, 8 inch would be fucking average. Everyone thinks they got 8 inches.


8" is only 99th percentile because there's so many goddamn chinks and poos with 3" dicks. So 8" is probably the 70th percentile for caucasoids and 60th percentile for negroids


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 23, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> whats your MSEG (mid shaft erect girth)?


never measured girth but its pretty thick i guess


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 23, 2020)

ShineBright said:


> 8" is only 99th percentile because there's so many goddamn chinks and poos with 3" dicks. So 8" is probably the 70th percentile for caucasoids and 60th percentile for negroids


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 23, 2020)

face and dick = everything

@malignant @NarcyChadlite @rightfulcel @Vvvvxxxx


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Oct 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> dick = everything
> 
> @malignant @NarcyChadlite @rightfulcel @Vvvvxxxx


Fixed, otherwise women would just be lesbians.

Face is just bonus and halo. Sexually dick is everything.


----------



## NorwoodStyle (Oct 23, 2020)

My years of research have led me to believe that ideal length is somewhere between 7.25 and 8 inches, and ideal girth is between 5.5 and 6''. That's already above 90% of the competition and will make even the most cavernous size queens squeal like the filthy pigs they are.

And it's relatively fixable. PE exercises along with extenders and bathmate can add 1-2 inches and work for a lot of guys... but don't work for others. You gotta try it as a dicklet before accepting to be cucked.


----------



## ShineBright (Oct 23, 2020)

africancel said:


> View attachment 753468
> View attachment 753469


Take one look at the source in those images. I don't even have to prove that study is flawed, it's literally a spam-tier website JFL if you really believe Asian dudes only have average dicks 0.6 cm shorter than nigs. Yellow fingers typed that study.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

sensen said:


> All Indo European societies had the same root Gods with different names. They may view someone like Alexander as something of an Avatar, or a Demigod, but never a legitimate God.
> 
> If someone viewed Alexander as a Demigod, I assure you it was because he conquered the known world, united the divided Greek city states, and was the mythological progenitor of man nations after him. Not because of political affiliations. What he did was God tier.




>>All Indo European societies had the same root Gods with different names <<

I doubt this tbqh the myths for each faith was quite different the only similarity was the functions the gods fufilled for instance thor was the giant slaying thunder god meanwhile zues was the king god who ruled on high also the greeks tended to have a more anthromorphic view of god as time went on.

>>They may view someone like Alexander as something of an Avatar, or a Demigod, but never a legitimate God.<<

Your getting the order in reverse gods were modeled after humans it's why they had tons of imperfections if anything he was the model for a war god ares.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

africancel said:


> View attachment 753468
> View attachment 753469




So there isn't much difference overall between dick sizes maybe about an inch which is negligible fuck then it's really over 99 percent of people are forever doomed to getting cucked with males who have a donkey dick


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Oct 23, 2020)

I was intrigued about the biggest prediction of weather
disappointed


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Oct 23, 2020)

Men are so willing to be bluepilled on dick JFL. If your dick is not big you are NOT having peak sex. No matter what you do.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> Men are so willing to be bluepilled on dick JFL. If your dick is not big you are NOT having peak sex. No matter what you do.






Fucking nrutal


----------



## sensen (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> >>All Indo European societies had the same root Gods with different names <<
> 
> I doubt this tbqh the myths for each faith was quite different the only similarity was the functions the gods fufilled for instance thor was the giant slaying thunder god meanwhile zues was the king god who ruled on high also the greeks tended to have a more anthromorphic view of god as time went on.
> 
> ...


 To be fair you can't dispute that. They all cognate to Indo Euorpean roots. A great example is the Skyfather God Dyeus Pater. It's clearly the root of "Jupiter" and "Zeus" and even Vedic God "Dyeus". They were literally all the same God across the many cultures. As time passed, that particular God went up and down in the pantheon but the root is there. Abrahamism really came along and tore European spirituality limb from fucking limb so it's taken hundreds of years to even know the little we know now.


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Oct 23, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> Fixed, otherwise women would just be lesbians.


Men can never understand the attraction women feel to certain dick sizes because pussy is the same for most of us.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

sensen said:


> To be fair you can't dispute that. They all cognate to Indo Euorpean roots. A great example is the Skyfather God Dyeus Pater. It's clearly the root of "Jupiter" and "Zeus" and even Vedic God "Dyeus". They were literally all the same God across the many cultures. As time passed, that particular God went up and down in the pantheon but the root is there. Abrahamism really came along and tore European spirituality limb from fucking limb so it's taken hundreds of years to even know the little we know now.




Christainty was the thing that saved euope and most the blood


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

ShineBright said:


> Take one look at the source in those images. I don't even have to prove that study is flawed, it's literally a spam-tier website JFL if you really believe Asian dudes only have average dicks 0.6 cm shorter than nigs. Yellow fingers typed that study.





K4rp crying for the asian master race thry built gun powder invented the art of war and was way ahead of europe in the past.


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 23, 2020)

Your behavior and how you lead the relationship also plays a big factor.


----------



## sensen (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> >>
> 
> Your getting the order in reverse gods were modeled after humans it's why they had tons of imperfections if anything he was the model for a war god ares.



Also this is another thing that is disputed. This is the model that Abrahamic faith has subscribed to in their quest to convince everyone that only their God was true. 
Euhemerism. I'm a Pagan and in a lot of Pagan circles it's considered disrespectful to even say that.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> Your behavior and how you lead the relationship also plays a big factor.




It does but the most important is the donkey dick its a cope to deny it at this point


----------



## sensen (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Christainty was the thing that saved euope and most the blood


i mean lol no, but i dont wanna argue with you.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

sensen said:


> Also this is another thing that is disputed. This is the model that Abrahamic faith has subscribed to in their quest to convince everyone that only their God was true.
> Euhemerism. I'm a Pagan and in a lot of Pagan circles it's considered disrespectful to even say that.




Why did the gods fit the culture at the time?


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

sensen said:


> i mean lol no, but i dont wanna argue with you.




Agree to disagree pls keep any racist commnrts of this thread its not my thing


----------



## sensen (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Why did the gods fit the culture at the time?


I dont see what that has to do with putting small dicks on statues of Godly or Elite level human statues. 

Gods, and men of God were given small dicks to show their pursuit of and faith in the divine. Beyond Earthly possesions, beyond the slave minded GIMME FUCC attitude of average men.


----------



## sensen (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Agree to disagree pls keep any racist commnrts of this thread its not my thing


what did I say that was racist?


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

sensen said:


> what did I say that was racist?



Nothing yet but dont cause youve literally said blacks arent even the same species as us before


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

sensen said:


> I dont see what that has to do with putting small dicks on statues of Godly or Elite level human statues.
> 
> Gods, and men of God were given small dicks to show their pursuit of and faith in the divine. Beyond Earthly possesions, beyond the slave minded GIMME FUCC attitude of average men.



The statues though had small dicks or males with small dicks it wasnt a small ended thing a statue siginifies virtue


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Oct 23, 2020)

fag112 said:


> then he has no legit 8 inch


Cope


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> It does but the most important is the donkey dick its a cope to deny it at this point


I had an LTR I cheated on and she forgave me multiple times but never cheated. So maybe your theory is legit.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> I had an LTR I cheated on and she forgave me multiple times but never cheated. So maybe your theory is legit.




Fuck i want a donkey dick surgery


----------



## goat2x (Oct 23, 2020)

Everything matters bro not just dick and face
Status, your girls mindset, height, dick,face etc


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Everything matters bro not just dick and face
> Status, your girls mindset, height, dick,face etc




The ideal in all this is to break down a womens self esteem the more thry feel they can do better the more they will cheat fuck foids honestly


----------



## goat2x (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> The ideal in all this is to break down a womens self esteem the more thry feel they can do better the more they will cheat fuck foids honestly


Yeah
You need to make them delete social media
The things you should know that in many cases they dont even know the dick size of the person they gonna fuck behind you
Also they can cheat even if the sex is good
Fods are brutal honestly tbh


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Yeah
> You need to make them delete social media
> The things you should know that in many cases they dont even know the dick size of the person they gonna fuck behind you
> Also they can cheat even if the sex is good
> Fods are brutal honestly tbh




Fuck man i want my sex bots know man i want a consious being not led by genetics


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 23, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> Men are so willing to be bluepilled on dick JFL. If your dick is not big you are NOT having peak sex. No matter what you do.




You've given me bdd. I'm obsessed with getting to 20*15 cm. I've been hanging, clamping and doing s2s for the last 2 months but I'm still 19*14.3cm I think my EQ has even slightly decreased.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

africancel said:


> You've given me bdd. I'm obsessed with getting to 20*15 cm. I've been hanging, clamping and doing s2s for the last 2 months but I'm still 19*14.3cm I think my EQ has even slightly decreased.
> 
> View attachment 753597



Im gonna rope at 30 man the big dong pill truly killed me


----------



## goat2x (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Fuck man i want my sex bots know man i want a consious being not led by genetics


It is what it is bro
women can literally have a dick up their ass in 1 minute of online chatting... 
the best way to look at this that you have stats
in order
face
height
dick
status
and you have to be a mogger of them combined if you have a whore foind (like 99% of them tbh jfl) otherwise you are fucked
once you broke up with her she will call her side dogs


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 23, 2020)

just ldar bro and rest


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Oct 23, 2020)

africancel said:


> You've given me bdd. I'm obsessed with getting to 20*15 cm. I've been hanging, clamping and doing s2s for the last 2 months but I'm still 19*14.3cm I think my EQ has even slightly decreased.
> 
> View attachment 753597


Lol that’s like being 6’3 and crying that you’re not 6’8. You’re good


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

goat2x said:


> It is what it is bro
> women can literally have a dick up their ass in 1 minute of online chatting...
> the best way to look at this that you have stats
> in order
> ...




Women are gods mistakes but 1 thing ive found is that they reap what they sow for instance for males and females the more you cheat the more promiscious you become destroying any happiness you build up


----------



## goat2x (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Women are gods mistakes but 1 thing ive found is that they reap what they sow for instance for males and females the more you cheat the more promiscious you become destroying any happiness you build up


fact
these are proven by a study aswell if i remember correctly


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

goat2x said:


> fact
> these are proven by a study aswell if i remember correctly




Yup i had it archived in the black pill meta thread


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Oct 23, 2020)

Havent read, but i know its a good post, bookmarking


----------



## Warlow (Oct 23, 2020)

africancel said:


> You've given me bdd. I'm obsessed with getting to 20*15 cm. I've been hanging, clamping and doing s2s for the last 2 months but I'm still 19*14.3cm I think my EQ has even slightly decreased.
> 
> View attachment 753597


if you're contemplating roping with a 7.6x5.8 inch dick, then your face must be gigasubhuman-tier


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

Warlow said:


> if you're contemplating roping with a 7.6x5.8 inch dick, then your face must be gigasubhuman-tier




Nah hes a fakecel ive seen his face mogs most dudes here to death


----------



## Warlow (Oct 23, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> Lol that’s like being 6’3 and crying that you’re not 6’8. You’re good


you're so reasonable and practical ngl, niggas obsess over obvious halo's and for what? I'm 7x5.3 and ik that's good enough and this dude complains with stats that are above average


----------



## Warlow (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Nah hes a fakecel ive seen his face mogs most dudes here to death


@africancel explain yourself. If you have a chad face and big dick why are you clamping and doing all this extra shit, just go slay.


----------



## goat2x (Oct 23, 2020)

Warlow said:


> you're so reasonable and practical ngl, niggas obsess over obvious halo's and for what? I'm 7x5.3 and ik that's good enough and this dude complains with stats that are above average


so true
why not improve the legit failos first?just lol


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 23, 2020)

7.48031*5.629921 inches. Not big enough for horsecock halo. I want to be the biggest whenever I fuck a girl.


----------



## Warlow (Oct 23, 2020)

africancel said:


> 7.48031*5.629921 inches. Not big enough for horsecock halo. I want to be the biggest whenever I fuck a girl.


with that size and your alleged "chad face" if she's not enjoying sex then you're stats are off and you're lying to us.


----------



## isis_Bleach (Oct 23, 2020)

fag112 said:


> in ancient times a small penis was preferred


only gay medi men (who wrote all the history) thought that. You really think women have ever wanted a micropenis


----------



## NeanderthalMax (Oct 23, 2020)

Dick is most important feature to not be a cuck. Even betabuxxes can be redeemed by a big dick. Give you an example, everybody knows Trump is a betabux lord who got gigastacy Melania due to his status, and by blackpill standards that makes him a cuck. Now imagine if people found out Trump has a 8x6 dick, that changes the whole dynamic and it becomes way harder to see him as a cuck. My point is for most people as long as you are PSL 5+ dick size will be the most important thing to no be a cuck.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 23, 2020)

ShineBright said:


> 8" is only 99th percentile because there's so many goddamn chinks and poos with 3" dicks. So 8" is probably the 70th percentile for caucasoids and 60th percentile for negroids


Foid tier IQ.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Foid tier IQ.




Just another day another casually racist person i swear how does psl always attract racists


----------



## Warlow (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Just another day another casually racist person i swear how does psl always attract racists


superiority complex


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

Warlow said:


> superiority complex





Fucking twats deserve to rope


----------



## Warlow (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Fucking twats deserve to rope


i always find it humorous when subhuman try and proclaim that especially. I mog on the basis of skin color, jfl


----------



## NeanderthalMax (Oct 23, 2020)

ShineBright said:


> 8" is only 99th percentile because there's so many goddamn chinks and poos with 3" dicks. So 8" is probably the 70th percentile for caucasoids and 60th percentile for negroids


LowIQ tbh. There have been plenty of studies done with whites and blacks only that show their avg dicks are 5.5-6 range. 8 inches is like being a legit 6'6, pretty rare but there are taller people out there. Still halos you hard.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

Warlow said:


> i always find it humorous when subhuman try and proclaim that especially. I mog on the basis of skin color, jfl



Yeah i mean as if foid is gonna look at your colour and not your subhuman bones it amazes how incels can be racist


----------



## ShineBright (Oct 23, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Foid tier IQ.





NeanderthalMax said:


> LowIQ tbh. There have been plenty of studies done with whites and blacks only that show their avg dicks are 5.5-6 range. 8 inches is like being a legit 6'6, pretty rare but there are taller people out there. Still halos you hard.


See, this is how easy it is to detect dudes with small PPs. Just bait them with a claim about how dicks are actually bigger than theirs on average & all the insecure micropenises rush to take the obvious bait.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 23, 2020)

ShineBright said:


> See, this is how easy it is to detect dudes with small PPs. Just bait them with a claim about how dicks are actually bigger than theirs on average & all the insecure micropenises rush to take the obvious bait.


Legit ask anyone with a half a braincel.


----------



## NeanderthalMax (Oct 23, 2020)

ShineBright said:


> See, this is how easy it is to detect dudes with small PPs. Just bait them with a claim about how dicks are actually bigger than theirs on average & all the insecure micropenises rush to take the obvious bait.


Even if I had a hypermicropenis it would mog yours and your descendants' dicks to the Andromeda galaxy. So quit coping


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 23, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> Men are so willing to be bluepilled on dick JFL. If your dick is not big you are NOT having peak sex. No matter what you do.



wow wtf send me more stuff like this. life fuel for my big dick


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> So i've read over 60 stories of women cheating on there partners and i've always wondered why they would trade a good partner who takes care of them for a abusive asshole at first i thought women were biologically wired to seek out abusive males but that makes no sense from an evolutionary perspective remember the whole point in evolution is reproduction and survival where our species differ is that both the males and the females invest the kids so both genders are actively interested in the benefits of the kids so this trope didn't make sense to me but then i read a page called ''the role phyical attractiveness plays on dating.'' The women in this post seemed to be very happy with her husband yet she was still inclined towards cheating why ? cause she never had any spark there like your relationship is fixable some what if she had a slight spark from the start but if she had no spark she just won't get sexually aroused no matter how much you try. This is what we men confuse for as dark triad but often times it's inverse women want good long term fathers but you need to have the most important thing the lower 3rd like jaw is law in 99 percent of cases thankfully it is the easier thing in a face to fix the hardest thing is the eye area.
> 
> Also another requirement this is a big 1 height is not an important factor nor is frame the biggest indicator apart from face is dick women want men with donkey dicks this is 1 of the harder things to fix unfortunately cause your penis has no bones so you can't just apply an osteotamy to your dick to move it anteriorly forward unlike other surgeries thankfully there is fat grafts which i want to abuse honestly.
> 
> ...


Highly anecdotal. But I agree, that sexual attraction is an significant factor.




Grimba said:


> How do LTRs even work. I feel like after a few years you have already done and said everything to/with the other person. Seems like it would get boring after awhile.


Ideally. You, or the other, or both. Change over time. And also in goals and even lifestyle(s). Which keeps it more interesting.
Having matching goals, or goals that each other help with, is nice also to keep a good LTR.
Sexual sttraction and sex, is a more difficult thing. I would say. Only good point, is that over time you know from each other what the other likes, and what not likes sexually.

**


Some (pretty much fixed) personality factor, also matters I found.
I think, personali ty factors that matter are:

1. introversion - extraversion. Extraverts are way more likely to cheat, have higher laycounts and so on. The reason being: extraverets need to be araound people and get energy from dealing with people. Whereas severe introverts, will/do get tired from people so not so into people like extraverts

Quote from study: _" Extraversion positively correlated with interest in short-term mating, unrestricted sociosexuality, having engaged in short-term mate poaching attempts, having succumbed to short-term poaching attempts of others, and lacking relationship exclusivity. "
" After e data analized,result showed that there is a meaningful relation between extraversion and sexual variety-seeking with a reliability 95% (r= 0.238) "_

2. concientiousness. conscientious - chaotic. Chaotic, not concientious, was related to to short-term mating, *especially with extra-pair mating *(aka cheating). So I guess a concientious, organised, and goal having women is less cheating like.
And a chaotic woman, with no goal plan. Cheats more.

3. Agreeable - disagreeable character. Low levels of agreeableness, so a disagreeable woman. was related to to short-term mating, *especially with extra-pair mating *(aka cheating). So a woman, that argues alot, or is bitchy alot, always taking opposite stances, things like that. Is more prone to cheat and stuff.


... Now where the hell, to find an attractive looking woman that is: introverted, conscientiousness and agreeable in personality? I must say, it's quit rare combo.

the links here.

*SAGE Journals: Your gateway to world-class research journals

The relationship between personality traits and sexual variety seeking*


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Highly anecdotal. But I agree, that sexual attraction is an significant factor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also this maybe a iq thing but i struggle to read studies usually tbqh and whats worse is you cant increase iq fuck


----------



## PYT (Oct 23, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> If you’re the best she can get she’ll stay, if not the LTR ends. Normies and redditors try to complicate it but it’s really simple tbh


FUUUUUUUUCKKKLO


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Also this maybe a iq thing but i struggle to read studies usually tbqh and whats worse is you cant increase iq fuck


that's brutal. Studies hold more truth than regular online stories (more opinion or trying to sell something) or anecdotal things.

To really understand the world well, on a larger scale. One need to learn to read studies/research.
The word choice, and sentences in studies is often brutal. But usually the more studies one reads, the better one gets at understanding how they work and write. And one starts to undertsand it.
Took me some time also.
Always read the abstract first, usually that's often enough already.


----------



## IvanArgentina (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> So i've read over 60 stories of women cheating


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> that's brutal. Studies hold more truth than regular online stories (more opinion or trying to sell something) or anecdotal things.
> 
> To really understand the world well, on a larger scale. One need to learn to read studies/research.
> The word choice, and sentences in studies is often brutal. But usually the more studies one reads, the better one gets at understanding how they work and write. And one starts to undertsand it.
> ...




I hate my dumb bitch mum for forcing me into this shit i swear like why couldnt i win the iq lottery


----------



## PYT (Oct 23, 2020)

sensen said:


> Honestly, I think dick is a whitepill. I have high tier normie friend with small dick who has massive body count and multiple ltr's through his life.
> 
> I do however feel most studies make dicks smaller as a cope though. I just can't believe average dick in West is 5 inches.


how big is he


----------



## sensen (Oct 23, 2020)

PYT said:


> how big is he



Probably around 5 flat.


----------



## 000 (Oct 23, 2020)

Grimba said:


> How do LTRs even work. I feel like after a few years you have already done and said everything to/with the other person. Seems like it would get boring after awhile.


Time to donkey dick maxxx


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

IvanArgentina said:


> View attachment 754193
> 
> 
> 
> I used studies as well


----------



## randomuser2407 (Oct 23, 2020)

Women's sluttiness is the most important factor in all of this. Sluttier women cheat so much more than women who aren't slutty. Which is why if you date a girl that goes out to clubs and parties a lot and hooks up with lots of guys on Tinder, she is much more likely to cheat on you than if she is an introverted girl who prefers to read or stay at home and doesn't use tinder.

Slutty women are easier to get into bed, but they aren't able to stay loyal for very long, because they care more about fulfilling their sexual desires and fetishes than to maintain a serious relationship, they still try but they always fail.

It's very easy to tell if a girl is slutty even without knowing if she goes out a lot or not because she'll usually have more tattoos and dress differently than regular girls. Slutty women have also more STDs.

However, in contrary to popular belief, not all the most beautiful women are slutty and there are ugly women who are slutty, so it's possible to find a girl that you find physically attractive who isn't a slut, you just have to hang around places where they usually hang out. Also, before someone starts to tell me that they know slutty shy girls, that's not what I am talking about, I mean that if a girl rarely goes out and is never on Tinder, she can't be slutty because she wouldn't be able to hookup a lot.

Also, every time you guys make an assumption about women, it usually applies only to the sluttiest women. However, not all good looking women are like that, you just have to know where to find the good ones.


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Oct 23, 2020)

fag112 said:


> meh. dick is overrated, asked my gf about it. but it could be that she says that because she hasnt seen any other dick before. she did tell me she gets aroused by the size and the look of it (im 7,5 inch legit measured not those bs measurments), but it wasnt a big factor for choosing me. (we have had a LTR since 15 jfl now im almost 20)


Username checks out 
Tales from the basement your dick is 4inch max son


----------



## NeanderthalMax (Oct 23, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Women's sluttiness is the most important factor in all of this. Sluttier women cheat so much more than women who aren't slutty. Which is why if you date a girl that goes out to clubs and parties a lot and hooks up with lots of guys on Tinder, she is much more likely to cheat on you than if she is an introverted girl who prefers to read or stay at home and doesn't use tinder.
> 
> Slutty women are easier to get into bed, but they aren't able to stay loyal for very long, because they care more about fulfilling their sexual desires and fetishes than to maintain a serious relationship, they still try but they always fail.
> 
> ...


True, hypergamy and sluttiness are on a spectrum. If you can do enough searching and screen for girls who are lower in those traits they will be more likely to be faithful.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Oct 23, 2020)

Good post, mutual physical attraction is the number one requirement for any relationship. I believe that big dick is "overated" because I believe that face + height + body >>>> dick. Having a big dick will get you laid because its rare, making sex with a big dick a novel experience. Additionally modern porn has brainwashed people into worshiping big cocks.

You can get laid purely by having a big penis, as @Vvvvxxxx has shown (He also has a good body, I havent seen his face) but I cannot see why a big penis would be attractive from an evolutionary standpoint. 6ft 5 masc dom chad with 26 inch biltoids and a 5x5 inch penis is better breeding material then a 5ft 2 framelet subhuman with an 8x6 inch penis.


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Oct 23, 2020)

fag112 said:


> wow wtf send me more stuff like this. life fuel for my big dick


----------



## goat2x (Oct 23, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Good post, mutual physical attraction is the number one requirement for any relationship. I believe that big dick is "overated" because I believe that face + height + body >>>> dick. Having a big dick will get you laid because its rare, making sex with a big dick a novel experience. Additionally modern porn has brainwashed people into worshiping big cocks.
> 
> You can get laid purely by having a big penis, as @Vvvvxxxx has shown (He also has a good body, I havent seen his face) but I cannot see why a big penis would be attractive from an evolutionary standpoint. 6ft 5 masc dom chad with 26 inch biltoids and a 5x5 inch penis is better breeding material then a 5ft 2 framelet subhuman with an 8x6 inch penis.


yeah i beleive the same
and i made a poll majority if users too


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> So i've read over 60 stories of women cheating on there partners and i've always wondered why they would trade a good partner who takes care of them for a abusive asshole at first i thought women were biologically wired to seek out abusive males but that makes no sense from an evolutionary perspective remember the whole point in evolution is reproduction and survival where our species differ is that both the males and the females invest the kids so both genders are actively interested in the benefits of the kids so this trope didn't make sense to me but then i read a page called ''the role phyical attractiveness plays on dating.'' The women in this post seemed to be very happy with her husband yet she was still inclined towards cheating why ? cause she never had any spark there like your relationship is fixable some what if she had a slight spark from the start but if she had no spark she just won't get sexually aroused no matter how much you try. This is what we men confuse for as dark triad but often times it's inverse women want good long term fathers but you need to have the most important thing the lower 3rd like jaw is law in 99 percent of cases thankfully it is the easier thing in a face to fix the hardest thing is the eye area.
> 
> Also another requirement this is a big 1 height is not an important factor nor is frame the biggest indicator apart from face is dick women want men with donkey dicks this is 1 of the harder things to fix unfortunately cause your penis has no bones so you can't just apply an osteotamy to your dick to move it anteriorly forward unlike other surgeries thankfully there is fat grafts which i want to abuse honestly.
> 
> ...


if you're chad you can have average dick and she won't care (by average I mean ~6.5 inches)


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> if you're chad you can have average dick and she won't care (by average I mean ~6.5 inches)




Key word if your chad if your noie you need a donkey dick


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Oct 23, 2020)

And this is why we looksmax and dickmax boyz


----------



## reptiles (Oct 23, 2020)

my_babel_physics_pro said:


> And this is why we looksmax and dickmax boyz




Its a bit sad though were this vein i didnt think it was this bad


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 23, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


>



ur that lookism nigga i see. good job


----------



## NorwoodStyle (Oct 23, 2020)

Are there any other bulge game experiments on Tinder? I suspect it works for vvvvxxxx because of face and bbc halo. And his insane number of matches confirms solid Tyrone status.

You can benefit from bulge only if Chadlite+. An average guy displaying bulge like that whether on Tinder or at the beach/pool will be seen as creepy. He could still pleasantly surprise a foid if he manages to get laid and possibly benefit from big dick reputation.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 23, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> I was intrigued about the biggest prediction of weather
> disappointed


me too bruh


----------



## Deleted member 9288 (Oct 24, 2020)

fag112 said:


> meh. dick is overrated, asked my gf about it. but it could be that she says that because she hasnt seen any other dick before. she did tell me she gets aroused by the size and the look of it (im 7,5 inch legit measured not those bs measurments), but it wasnt a big factor for choosing me. (we have had a LTR since 15 jfl now im almost 20)


You have a girlfriend but you made a thread once on some black girl dropping you IOIs and you were freaking out about it?


----------



## Lars2210 (Oct 24, 2020)

Some of the most retarded shit I’ve come across this week

& I have an autistic neighbor


----------



## bossman (Oct 24, 2020)

reptiles said:


> active ''excitive'' gene


can't find anything about this. source?


----------



## reptiles (Oct 24, 2020)

bossman said:


> can't find anything about this. source?





bossman said:


> can't find anything about this. source?












Associations between Dopamine D4 Receptor Gene Variation with Both Infidelity and Sexual Promiscuity


Human sexual behavior is highly variable both within and between populations. While sex-related characteristics and sexual behavior are central to evolutionary theory (sexual selection), little is known about the genetic bases of individual variation ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Dopamine d4 is what im talking about


----------



## bossman (Oct 24, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Associations between Dopamine D4 Receptor Gene Variation with Both Infidelity and Sexual Promiscuity
> 
> 
> Human sexual behavior is highly variable both within and between populations. While sex-related characteristics and sexual behavior are central to evolutionary theory (sexual selection), little is known about the genetic bases of individual variation ...
> ...


just get foids genetically tested before you marry theory tbhtbh


----------



## stuckneworleans (Oct 24, 2020)

Autistic shit thread, the answer is quite simple Alpha Fucks, Beta Bucks.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 24, 2020)

bossman said:


> just get foids genetically tested before you marry theory tbhtbh




Sounds legit is there anyway to test?


----------



## bossman (Oct 24, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Sounds legit is there anyway to test?


Obviously you can't go up to a girl and tell her she needs to take a DNA test before she dates you. But I think it is easy enough to obtain a piece of hair (easiest prolly) or fingernails/blood/etc. Idk if the standard DNA testing services do it, but you can always send it to a lab and get it tested for the DDR4 7-Repeat Allele, and even other things to see if she has the stuff for high iq dark triad chad sons.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 24, 2020)

bossman said:


> Obviously you can't go up to a girl and tell her she needs to take a DNA test before she dates you. But I think it is easy enough to obtain a piece of hair (easiest prolly) or fingernails/blood/etc. Idk if the standard DNA testing services do it, but you can always send it to a lab and get it tested for the DDR4 7-Repeat Allele, and even other things to see if she has the stuff for high iq dark triad chad sons.




To sumup all my reaserach. 

1 in 4 women are likely to be cheaters in the us alone i cant imagine a non chridtain country like the uk. 

Another black pill chads have the most successful reproduction rate but non chads are chosen in the long run to help fund '' chads'' kid. 

The biological dopamine D4 drives cheating in females. 

So to sum it up this is all water is wet kinda stuff but can you blame incels for not wanting to take a part in this scam why risk it if 1/4 (a low estimate btw) is willing to cheat on you. 


Oh and the worst people i hate in this process is the males like foids are just dumb fucks when it comes to knowing what they want but males arent why do these retards ruin women who are not corrupted by slaying and never looking back whosoever fucks another man if forever spirit bounded to them i stick by this claim its why i argue sex before marriage is the end of stable realtionships


----------



## bossman (Oct 24, 2020)

reptiles said:


> To sumup all my reaserach.
> 
> 1 in 4 women are likely to be cheaters in the us alone i cant imagine a non chridtain country like the uk.
> 
> ...


Genetics may play a role, but I think in this situation, the environment plays a greater role. Foids were not this slutty or degenerate when men had greater control over them. Looks alone can't stop you from getting cucked, you really need to dominate and control her social life.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 24, 2020)

bossman said:


> Genetics may play a role, but I think in this situation, the environment plays a greater role. Foids were not this slutty or degenerate when men had greater control over them. Looks alone can't stop you from getting cucked, you really need to dominate and control her social life.




Im not dominant naturally im actually naturally submissive


----------



## TheAnomaly (Oct 24, 2020)

reptiles said:


> So i've read over 60 stories of women cheating on there partners and i've always wondered why they would trade a good partner who takes care of them for a abusive asshole at first i thought women were biologically wired to seek out abusive males but that makes no sense from an evolutionary perspective remember the whole point in evolution is reproduction and survival where our species differ is that both the males and the females invest the kids so both genders are actively interested in the benefits of the kids so this trope didn't make sense to me but then i read a page called ''the role phyical attractiveness plays on dating.'' The women in this post seemed to be very happy with her husband yet she was still inclined towards cheating why ? cause she never had any spark there like your relationship is fixable some what if she had a slight spark from the start but if she had no spark she just won't get sexually aroused no matter how much you try. This is what we men confuse for as dark triad but often times it's inverse women want good long term fathers but you need to have the most important thing the lower 3rd like jaw is law in 99 percent of cases thankfully it is the easier thing in a face to fix the hardest thing is the eye area.
> 
> Also another requirement this is a big 1 height is not an important factor nor is frame the biggest indicator apart from face is dick women want men with donkey dicks this is 1 of the harder things to fix unfortunately cause your penis has no bones so you can't just apply an osteotamy to your dick to move it anteriorly forward unlike other surgeries thankfully there is fat grafts which i want to abuse honestly.
> 
> ...


I’ve read that guys with good face & big dick can consistently give women PIV orgasms. So I’m not surprised that women are less likely to cheat on guys with these attributes.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 24, 2020)

TheAnomaly said:


> I’ve read that guys with good face & big dick can consistently give women PIV orgasms. So I’m not surprised that women are less likely to cheat on guys with these attributes.




Its sad this is what drives our evoultion


----------



## loksr (Oct 25, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Hmmmm well it's very important tbqh i would argue it is the most important trait in attraction that and face


It has no play in attraction at all, if you’re at the point that she’s seeing your dick she’s already decided she’s attracted to you.

Face is infinitely more important than dick (don’t try to accuse me of cope I’m 8x6)

Dick is nothing more than a halo for an already attractive face, or a potential for nichemaxxing with size queens. I compare it to abs, they’re nice to have but it’s just cherry on top for the vast majority of girls

It’s over if you have a microdick though, unless you’re chad cause chad always wins


----------



## reptiles (Oct 26, 2020)

Grimba said:


> Is there an evolutionary advantage to having a big penis?




Also rate reply but yes there is it was sexually by foids it adds to sexual dimorphism again the bigger peen pill is brutal it's a few inches of tissue mass


----------



## Deleted member 10413 (Oct 26, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Also rate reply but yes there is it was sexually by foids it adds to sexual dimorphism again the bigger peen pill is brutal it's a few inches of tissue mass


Whats considered a "good" penis size anyway


----------



## reptiles (Oct 26, 2020)

Grimba said:


> Whats considered a "good" penis size anyway




8 inches for perfect pleasure 6 inches to be barely human


----------



## Deleted member 10413 (Oct 26, 2020)

reptiles said:


> 8 inches for perfect pleasure 6 inches to be barely human


Damn thats brutal


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 26, 2020)

Someone needs to run a tinder experiment with an average guy bulgemaxxed


----------



## reptiles (Oct 26, 2020)

Grimba said:


> Damn thats brutal




Yeah my thoughts exactly so essentially 99 percent of all people are not what foids desire


----------



## reptiles (Oct 26, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Someone needs to run a tinder experiment with an average guy bulgemaxxed




Hed mog a higher tier normie in reults assumimg he has average face


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 26, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Hed mog a higher tier normie in reults assumimg he has average face


Yeah but how much? That's what I care about


----------



## reptiles (Oct 26, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Yeah but how much? That's what I care about




Not much but it goes ro show you the potential a big peen has


----------



## shibo (Oct 26, 2020)

Height is a form of attraction tho and if their attracted to u less likely to cheat


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 22, 2020)

fag112 said:


> she says that because she hasnt seen any other dick before.


im so sorry


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Nov 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/...role-physical-attraction-in-your-relationship (Here is the post for reference)


In this article, both the women state their husbands are handsome. How could they be handsome, and the woman not attracted? Something doesn't add up here. So are they lying about their husbands physical attractiveness? Why would a psychologist write and article about the role physical attractiveness plays in relationships, have two women who cheated describe their husbands as handsome, but then say at the same time they weren't attracted? Either they are attractive, which is a synonym for handsome/pretty/hot/etc or they are not. 

I totally agree with the premise; if you're not physically attracted then the relationship will fail. What I don't get is how they are labeled handsome and not attractive at the same time. Attractive and handsome are the same thing.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Nov 23, 2020)

ConspiracyTheory said:


> In this article, both the women state their husbands are handsome. How could they be handsome, and the woman not attracted? Something doesn't add up here. So are they lying about their husbands physical attractiveness? Why would a psychologist write and article about the role physical attractiveness plays in relationships, have two women who cheated describe their husbands as handsome, but then say at the same time they weren't attracted? Either they are attractive, which is a synonym for handsome/pretty/hot/etc or they are not.
> 
> I totally agree with the premise; if you're not physically attracted then the relationship will fail. What I don't get is how they are labeled handsome and not attractive at the same time. Attractive and handsome are the same thing.


Bro you can be handsome or beautiful but after a while everything becomes boring, women make no exception.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Nov 23, 2020)

Grimba said:


> How do LTRs even work. I feel like after a few years you have already done and said everything to/with the other person. Seems like it would get boring after awhile.


Same as friendships but with sex


----------

